# Yoshino or Kwanzan Cherry better for bees?



## SalsaMom (Jan 15, 2015)

We are replacing two trees in our front yard.

Would one of these species of cherry be better for bees than the other?
Looks like they love Yoshino cherry trees....but Yoshino's only live about 15-20 years. So we'd be replacing them at some point.

I don't think the Kwanzans have that short life span - at least I'm not seeing it mentioned on nursery sites that sell both varieties - and they are making sure to point out the limited life of Yoshinos.

Thoughts on the two?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm a big fan of variety. Get one of each...


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Montmorency. The bees like it. You usually get great cherries with no spraying needed. 
I think they are long-lived for fruit trees. I know you're talking about ornamental varieties. I'm Into edible landscaping.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The Yoshino's are the way to go here if you are looking to attract pollinator's. They produce pollen and nectar.

The Kwanzan Cherry is grown only for it's numerous showy flowers. It does not produce pollen or nectar and is a sterile tree. It was selected as a natural mutation where the anthers (that make pollen) have become extra petals on the flower. That causes big puffy flowers with lots of petals, but nothing more.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have two Yoshino cherries in my yard, one about 20 years old. The largest one is always covered with bees, you can hear them about 50 feet away. Lots of pollen and nectar and they bloom for about two weeks here, depending on the weather. I plan on getting a couple more this year if I can decide where to locate them.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a large kwanzan cherry that gets totally covered in blooms in the spring and not one bee from my 27 home hives will bother with it, what a waste of a tree.
Johno


----------



## SalsaMom (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks all!
The electric company is taking out two BIG Sycamore trees that are way too close to the lines and our house.
They are giving me two Yoshino Cherry trees to replace them - no cost to me.
Sweet!
I feel kind of guilty taking out the two Sycamores....but I really can't think of anything nice to say about them.

Tracy


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

What a great deal! I just planted a Taiwan Cherry today -- I had foragers in less than an hour, and the tree is still pretty little yet.


----------

